# ABU Garcia Black Max reels



## zeke392 (Apr 18, 2012)

Have a couple of these reels and don't use them too much.  They both have a problem, for some reason the anti reverse will dis-engage and free spool backwards at very in-opportune times (like setting the hook).  I have taken them apart and don't see anything obvious wrong with them.  Anybody had similar experineces or have any advice?  The reels are a couple years old now but I may give ABU Garcia a call to see what they have to say.
Thanks,

Steve


----------



## hawghntr21 (Apr 18, 2012)

ive got one that ive had for about a year and it does the exact same thing but i aint found a way to fix it yet


----------



## GA Bowhunter (Apr 18, 2012)

I have one also that done the same thing, I have not figured it out either....


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Apr 18, 2012)

*black max reel*

mine works fine,,,


----------



## Klinton (Apr 18, 2012)

I bought the black max combo from Wal-Mart I haven't had the problem described in this thread but I will say that mine has to be the noisiest reel I've ever owned.  Even after multiple cleanings and oilings.


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Apr 18, 2012)

Klinton said:


> Even after multiple cleanings and oilings.



Well,,,, there's yall's problem right there,,!
I aint never, and I mean never, took apart & cleaned or oiled an ABU Garcia,,!!
I've had mine about 4 years now, and she casts just as good now as she did out of the box. Bought from Academy for $49.99. Went bact the next week to get another, and I don't think they make em anymore like the one I got, it's a round bait caster.


----------



## LipRipper45 (Apr 18, 2012)

I have had several, and they are my favorite reel because I dont think there is a better one for the price.. I have had similar stuff happen with mine and taken them apart as well and what I have learned is they are made of a lot of plastic pieces that have divots or grooves in them and over time they wear out.
I took one to bass pro for them to send off and get fixed and the reel repair man said that in order to get the part shipped and put in I could just go ahead and buy a brand new one for about the same price.
So that's what I do unless I can fix the problem. I have also found that if you lubricate it every other time you use it these problems don't happen near as often and if you can help it try and keep the lube off the plastic parts.
 and one more thing if you have one break, keep it because you can reuse the parts in it for your next Black Max!
JMO!


----------



## riprap (Apr 18, 2012)

You get what you pay for and they are a good reel for the price. If you want a reel to last forever you have to get the abu garcia round 4600, 5000, 5500.....


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Apr 18, 2012)

riprap said:


> If you want a reel to last forever you have to get the abu garcia round 4600, 5000, 5500.....



these are all I use, mostly because of the way I hold the reel, with my thumb on the spool, plus, you can't hurt these boyz! 
I like the side release in lieu of the thumb bar release.


----------



## Jav379 (Apr 18, 2012)

It's your anti reverse bearing. I had the same problem on a pinnacle reel. Take the reel apart on the handle side the anti reverse bearing will be plastic bushing with needle bearings inside.clean and use some light machine oil on needle bearings push on each needle bearing to make sure none are sticking reassemble this should solve your problem. Hope this helps.


----------



## darkstan (Apr 18, 2012)

OK I got this; I had the same problem with a Black Max and other ABU Garcia reels until I noticed I had left the little C clip off after putting the nut on that holds the handle on. This clip keeps everything nice and snug inside the reel so it does not disengege. See if the clip is on


----------



## ngoodson (Apr 19, 2012)

If you mess with the anti reverse bearing...which is the likely cause of your problem...clean it good. You should use oil on the bearing, but don't go crazy with it. Make sure there is no grease in or around the anti-reverse bearing....there are two common causes for anti reverse failure: the mechanism binds up (as JAV379 mentioned above) OR the mechanism slips. I've seen a ton of slipping AR bearings...people take their reel apart, clean it, and then grease the whole thing, which isn't the way to keep it running correctly. Oil the bearings and grease the gears.


----------



## Old Dead River (Apr 19, 2012)

i just got a couple of 4600 c's that im looking forward to using tomorrow.


----------



## BassSlayer6 (Apr 19, 2012)

my silver max did that so i took it back for a curado, love it!!


----------



## geaux-fish (Apr 19, 2012)

Plastic parts.............they will give out when you hook that trophy fish. Like they said, you get what you pay for.  Curado......industry standard.


----------



## riprap (Apr 19, 2012)

Old Dead River said:


> i just got a couple of 4600 c's that im looking forward to using tomorrow.


----------



## kikkup (Apr 20, 2012)

riprap said:


> You get what you pay for and they are a good reel for the price. If you want a reel to last forever you have to get the abu garcia round 4600, 5000, 5500.....



x 2


----------



## MerkyWaters (Apr 20, 2012)

Great thread! This has some great information!


----------



## Fishlipps Revisited (Apr 20, 2012)

riprap said:


> You get what you pay for and they are a good reel for the price. If you want a reel to last forever you have to get the abu garcia round 4600, 5000, 5500.....



only if they are the OLD versions (late 70s to early 80s) with knobs on BOTH sides.......the newer versions of the 5500Cs and 4600Cs are poor excuses for reels....i can wear a pawl out in a year or less...


----------



## Corey (Apr 30, 2012)

Now mine is doing it, will follow instructions above.


----------

